# Inexpensive 35mm Fim Processing



## Kendall2

Hi, I have a question about what to do with undeveloped color 35 milimeter film.  We shot the film several years ago before my husband lost his job.  When he found a new job, it didn't pay nearly as well so we've kept putting off getting the photos developed.  There are probably at least 40 rolls.  I'm worried that by now, the film may be too old to produce good prints. (Yes, we've since switched to taking digital photos.)

I was hoping to be able to send the rolls of film to Shutterfly or Snapfish until I discovered that they no longer develop film.  Since, I can't afford to pay for all the rolls to be printed the traditional way, I considered having the film developed and purchasing a CD so I could print only the photos I want.  However, I read somewhere on this forum that the photos captured on a CD would be a much lower resolution.  I don't know much about negative scanners.  Would that be a better option?  Any suggestions?


----------



## vintagesnaps

I don't know if it's just a few years old that it couldn't turn out OK; adjustments can be made when the film's developed so if you let a lab know that might help them be aware of it when they process it. And if you get it scanned you might be able to make your own adjustments digitally if needed. It used to be that color film was less stable over time than B&W but I don't if that's as much of a concern anymore.

I think a lot of places can do a scan when the film's developed and provide a CD; you can get film developed, and scanned, or prints -whatever you want done (some now offer lower and higher res scan options). 

Maybe budgeting for how many rolls you want to get developed/scanned at a time would be an option. Or you could just get it developed and scan it yourself. You might want to get a few rolls developed and see how they turn out instead of sending all of it at once just to make sure they turn out. 

I've been using The Darkroom in San Clemente; other labs that seem to have good reputations are Blue Moon and Dwayne's.


----------



## gsgary

Since you mentioned Snapfish are you in the UK ? If so i send all important colour films to Peak Imaging at Sheffield one of the bezt

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## webestang64

At my job I develop C-41 in a very controlled N*oritsu* V-50 film processor (I run it personally). I use control strips to monitor the chemicals. We charge $4.50 to develop (no charge if blank). A CD is $4.95. Your files will be around 15mb j-pegs. If you want a larger scan. It's $15 and the files are around 80mb j-peg. Everything is viewed and corrected for the best possible image. 
We also have prints on line. 

or......you could get a scanner. No manufacture support but I'd go with a Nikon film scanner. I have a Nikon Coolscan 9000 and it rocks! The Konica/Minolta ones are nice too. You can use Vuescan software if ti does not come with a CD, it's $80 online.
Flatbed scanners are OK for 35mm. I have an Epson V700. It does a good job, but nothing like the Nikon one.


----------



## trythis

There is a photo store in St Louis I use that charges $3.75 per roll to develop and about $1-$2 per roll scan if you pay for a VIP membership.
Any way you look at it, your going to pay, at minimum, $150 for developing, and about $80 minimum for scanning to CD for 40 rolls.

Can you afford $250 in developing and scanning?  If not, you certainly can't afford $1500 for a hard to find, used Nikon scanner. If you are done with film after this, you certainly don't need a scanner. It would also take weeks for you to scan all that film. Call around to all the local photo/camera shops; see if they can make you a deal since you have so much at once.  Maybe you can get lucky and there is a Costco near you that still develops film, it would be worth the membership just for that, I understand they are very cheap.. Maybe Sam's club if they still develop?


----------



## Josh66

trythis said:


> It would also take weeks for you to scan all that film.


Plan on a roll a day.  So, 40 days, it you do it every day.  Most likely it will be more like a month and a half.

I would send it off somewhere, personally.


----------



## webestang64

This.....


trythis said:


> Call around to all the local photo/camera shops; see if they can make you a deal since you have so much at once.  Maybe you can get lucky and there is a Costco near you that still develops film, it would be worth the membership just for that, I understand they are very cheap.. Maybe Sam's club if they still develop?



I could offer a 25% discount but at my lab 40 rolls to CD would still be (from $378) $283.


----------



## DougGrigg

40 rolls? I could Develop for you for £2 per roll ($3.22usd) providing they are 24 exposures per roll and then scan the 40 rolls, it would take me around 4 hours to process, so lets say £24 ($38 usd) on top for scanning.

I could put them all on a provided hard drive on High quality Tif files, or whichever format you'd like and mail all negs + hard drive back to you.

Totaling at 106 GBP including postage within UK or more for outside.

Edit: I actually think prices have changed since I last have used the darkrooms + processing rooms. 
Maximum it would be £2.50 per roll. scanning would be the same as I'd still be using the same scanners providing they are not in use, which I'd use 3 at a time scanning 4x 6 exposures a time per scanner.


----------

